# Pregnant platy?



## CVV1

okay, my platy is looking big. Bigger than my other ones. is it pregnant? And its a clear platy so maybe if you gave me something to look for i could confirm pregnancy or not. Thanks!!!!! :?


----------



## DUSTIN323

Probally so. They breed really easy. The platy will get pretty plump & they'll have a dark gravid spot by their anal fin. When she's ready to give birth her belly will be quite boxxy shaped check out the profiles I'll get a link in a second I had written one on platies and also search on google and you'll be able to find tons of info on 'em.


----------



## Arlene

Yeah if shes clear you should be able to see her gravid spot well...she should have little black dots behind her belly...eyes...also she may act a little different instead of swimming with others she may stay down beside some plants.


----------



## CVV1

okay thanks, umm, what do i do with all the babies. i am 13 and have no money!!! I dont want the babies to die;(


----------



## DUSTIN323

Ok here's the easiest thing. Go to a petstore and get a breeding trap only cost like not even $5.00. I would get the one with a V-shape seperator. Put the platy in here, they stay pregnant from 20-40 days usually 28. So when her stomach gets boxy put her in their. Once she releases the babies immediately remove her from the trap along with the seperator. You won't need to feed the babies for 24hours. You can buy a product called Liquifry or Wardley Small Fry which are liquid foods or Hikari Fist Bites which is a powder. What I do for my livebearers is feed them Wardley small fry for the first week then crush up flakes in a baggie and feed them to babies


----------



## CVV1

okay thanks. How many babies do they have? Ive read less than 20 usually. Are they easy to care for? What should i do with them when fully grown?


----------



## DUSTIN323

It depends on how big & how old & 1st batch or whatnot. If it is its first birth probally not over 20. They are easy to care for. Once they get bigger I'm sure there is a LFS 'round you that would take them. They wouldn't give you money probally not even storecredit but if you enjoyed raising them it wont really matter to give 'em away for free.


----------



## CVV1

okay i have a friend who would like some


----------



## CVV1

Today i am getting supplies so i have have them ready at birth!!!


----------



## CVV1

I got a penn plax 4-way breeder tank and hikari first bites. Are the babies small enough to fit through the small slits on the bottom? And can someone find a pic of a platy ready to give birth for me please??? thanks!!!


----------



## CVV1

She is starting to poop white stuff is this a sign of anything??


----------



## CVV1

she gave birth to one fry. i noticed it this morning. she is still plump and her gravid spot looks different then earlier today.


----------



## Arlene

You know quite possibly she will eat the fry. So if you just want to keep a couple of them just leave her in your big tank with the other fish and keep a couple of them in the breeder net till they are big enough not to get eaten. Keep watching her. After this batch of fry she will have another batch in a few months, then another lol.


----------



## CVV1

i found another i seperated her from the big tank because two males were chasing her.


----------



## CVV1

i have three now and i am happy they eat and swim around alot in the net!!!!!


----------



## LilD

my platy is big and fat but she has been for over a month. The thing is, when my fry popped up the first time I was SURE it was the other one that was the mother but thern he/she died and now the one I have is huge.

Is my platy actually preggo or is he/she just fat. The 3 babies that lasted from the last batch chase her around like CRAZY if that's any indication. (They's full grown now)


----------



## micstarz

I think she is pregnant. pop her in the box now, she will discharge her load soon!


----------



## Arlene

First of all maybe you should find out what the sex the fish is lol...chances are its a female and it sounds like the fry that are full grown now are males and they are trying to mate with her. Do you know how to tell male female apart? Since platys are livebearers the male has a gonopodium, females do not. Gonopodiums are long straight like a fin but are tucked up close to the body where as the female will just have 2 fins underneath her. Maybe do a search and find a picture of one. Also fish can tell when a female is ready to have fry and if they follow the mother they will eat the fry as they are born.


----------



## LilD

she is hiding behind a decoration I got for her

this will be my second batch this is so exciting!

she seems to be trying to get to her male friends. Wouldn't she want to shy away from them?


----------



## CVV1

Congratgulations (crap i forget how to spell it) my fry are getting bigger. They eat tetra tropical food that is crushed and i see a little black color on their tail!!


----------



## ryan999

thats great! i am only 14 and i am glad to find someone else on here my age my female platy is pregnant to so i am awaiting her birth!


----------



## leafgirl115

Is she giving berth now?


----------



## ryan999

no she is still very pregnant, i can wait for her to give birth though!


----------



## CVV1

If she is hiding she is probably about to give birth. My platy did that same thing!11!!


----------



## PlatyGirl

My fish got really fat, fatter than all the other ones but there are no black eye dots by the anal fin. Is she pregnant or just really fat? What other signs are there?


----------



## Guest

PG this post is more than 3 years old!


----------

